# Evo 6 TME Engine Bay



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have onwned the car for just about 1 year, and it was pretty much standard when I bought it, bar the usual induction kit etc.




























Its a work in progress, but the bay is just about done now.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

thats a bloody cool rocker cover you've got! Sweet.


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> thats a bloody cool rocker cover you've got! Sweet.


Cheers


----------



## Sussex (Sep 9, 2007)

That engine bay looks superb. I had an EVO 6 GSR for many years, here's a couple of pics of its engine bay.


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sussex said:


> That engine bay looks superb. I had an EVO 6 GSR for many years, here's a couple of pics of its engine bay.


Very tidy, think I have seen those pics on MLR.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lush engine bays guys :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Top work there, guys :thumb: both look superb!

I like Evos generally anyway - especially the TMEs  although I'm not entirely convinced by the new one  . Looks very aggressive from the front but I'll reserve judgement until I see one 'in the flesh' so to speak. Mind you, the Evo X still looks much much better than the new Scooby!

Evos 5-9 for me


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Spotless engines there guys. Like the red against carbon look.:thumb:


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Another pic*










Just about to order Tein Mono Flex & EFDC, will be fitting those over the Christmas Break


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Is that a TME Monte Carlo?


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Stampy said:


> Is that a TME Monte Carlo?


Hi, no mine has ayc, wish it was a monte though very exclusive.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

I bet she likes a drink!!


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

KKM said:


> I bet she likes a drink!!


Yes its partial to a tipple thats for sure 

To be honest, its no worse now than when it was standard. The standard map was pretty rich.


----------



## nicku72 (Feb 3, 2006)

How small is the batt!!!


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

nicku72 said:


> How small is the batt!!!


PC680 race battery, it is pretty small


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

lovely car... my all time favourite Evo... Monte Carlo's are very rare, only ever seen 1 for sale and i think they only made 5 !


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> lovely car... my all time favourite Evo... Monte Carlo's are very rare, only ever seen 1 for sale and i think they only made 5 !


Yes, they were supposed to make 12, but only managed 5. One of those was written off I believe


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Few more pics, just added a custom catch tank, braided hosing and aero fittings


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks ace


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Paul_r26 said:


> Looks ace


Many thanks, since that pic, I stripped it down again and freshened up behind the bumper, redid the mesh and polished the intercooler.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

that is one lush looking evo top work on the bay :thumb:


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats top work mate! :thumb: 

Hope i get to a highland meet sometime this year to see that beauty in the flesh!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks great, top number plate as well.:thumb:


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

awesome, bays ok too


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That is a sweet bay dude, and a nice motor too


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone:thumb:


----------



## griff500 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks great Gordon, top work :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Some amazing engine bays there, very, very impressed!


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Pick of it yesterday after getting the coilovers fitted, needs a wash though :lol:



















After a quick powerwash




























Engine bay update


----------

